# Volk racing ce28n. is it real or fake?



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

i just bought the wheel but i don't know it's real or fake.
can anyone tell me?
18x9 with a 35 offset. 5x100


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

they look real is there a sticker on any of the barrels that looks like this (but even those can be faked) if they are reps they are the best reps i have ever seen


----------

